

Rumour: “Virtually every key Apple used for anything was stolen.” - 0x0
https://mobile.twitter.com/somebodysw/status/501440801499807745

======
0x0
OSX 10.9.5 and 10.10 will require all app developers to re-codesign their
apps, which makes this rumour even more interesting:

[https://developer.apple.com/library/prerelease/mac/technotes...](https://developer.apple.com/library/prerelease/mac/technotes/tn2206/_index.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/DTS40007919-CH1-TNTAG205)

